
How an Immutable Object Can Have State and Behavior? - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/12/09/immutable-object-state-and-behavior.html?2014-49
======
weinzierl
We use immutable objects to improve readability and to make code thread-safe.
I'm not sure if first allowing mutable parts and then moving them into a
"memory-representing class" helps a lot in this regard.

